# Best battery for my 50 lb. minn Kota?



## delmonte67 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey fellas! I bought a new 50 lb minn kota trolling motor for my 12footer. I have an older 30 lb minn kota with a 2 year old battery-it usually lasted me 3 hours or so using the 30 lb motor. I hooked up the 50 to this battery last fall and only got maybe 1 1/2 hours out of the battery(and this was not running on "high" most of the time.) So obviously I'm gonna buy a new battery. I'm looking for the best, longest- lasting battery this spring for my new 50 lb minn kota. Whats the best deal for the money? Any suggestions with prices will help! Thanks D. 8)


----------



## Brine (Feb 22, 2009)

Walmart - Maxx 29 - $80

18 month replacement.

I tournament fish electric only lakes.

Most boats have this battery in it.


----------



## delmonte67 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks! I'll put it on my list for spring bro! D. 8)


----------



## russ010 (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree... I have 4 of them on my 12 footer, with a 40# TM in front, and 2 - 55lb in the rear. They last me all day long, and I stay on them pretty hard


----------



## delmonte67 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweet! I'm sold! I was thinking about putting my old 30 lb minn kota up front and the new 50 in the back, probably cruise me alot faster around the small non gas lakes. Could I just clamp the 30 on the front side and use it or will that not work? Thanks D.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea, you should be able to clamp it to the side, but you'll have to turn the head around on it.. should just be able to unscrew the screw on the head at the shaft, twist the head around and screw it back down.

Make sure you put it on and look at it while you've got it trailered - you want to make sure that no matter what direction the motor turns, it won't hit the boat anywhere!


----------



## redbug (Feb 22, 2009)

I read on another forum that a guy put his bigger motor in the rear of the boat clamped it tight to keep it straight turned the motor on high and ran the wires up front with a switch, then when he wanted to move he just turned the switch on he would use the front motor to steer


----------



## delmonte67 (Feb 22, 2009)

What is the purpose of turning the head around? A little confused.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you leave it turned the way you have it now, the handle will face the front of the boat... if you turn it around, the handle will face the rear of the boat, and you can steer easier.

I have a big foot switch for the 2 trolling motors in the rear, it just breaks the ground, then when you push the button, it completes the circuit and both trolling motors turn on (you leave them turned on).


----------



## delmonte67 (Feb 22, 2009)

I totally forgot it clamps on facing that way, i get it now- if the head is turned the handle will face inside somewhat. #-o Thanks again! D.


----------

